# quick bleed-out



## Brian King (Jun 29, 2009)

***Warning graphic ***
No first aid section so thought this should go here under the firearms section even if there is a thread or two discussing the election riots in Iran. I thought the video perhaps too graphic for a political discussion. Mods please feel free removing or moving if you so wish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JykkvYbNsk0

Quick bleed-out caught on video (cell phone) of a protester shot in her chest. The people treating her wound trying to work entrance wound but not exit wound, but I think that when the blood flows out of the mouth and nose there isnt much that could have been done for her other than last rites and letting Neda (her name) know she is not alone. 

Regards
Brian King
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## chinto (Jun 29, 2009)

a high velocity rifle hit to that part of the chest is usually fatal if you do not have DEFINITIVE care in a very very short period of time.   I would guess that that was a .30 cal weapon that was used or similar, and not a small caliber assault cartridge at close range. 

but yes if you have blood in mouth and nose the internal injury's are very nasty!


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 29, 2009)

Who did the shooting ???


----------



## Brian King (Jun 29, 2009)

> Who did the shooting ???


 

militia sniper from a roof top

Brian King


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! That's terrible, the price of freedom is pretty high. I guess sometimes we take it for granted.


----------



## chinto (Jun 30, 2009)

yep.. that is why the founding fathers in the USA put the 2nd Amendment into the constitution!! it was never about hunting people!!!!


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 30, 2009)

By the term militia I am assuming it was an "Iraqi" or a "local" of some sort... most likely using a 7.62x54r witch is a really nasty "sniping" round if there is no plate in front to stop it...  What is sad is the acceptable amount of collateral damage and acceptable loss in theatre...


----------



## Brian King (Jun 30, 2009)

BLACKLION
Neda was killed protesting the election results in Iran likely by another Iranian not by an Iraqi. Militias over there are a fact of life. There are religious militias, political militias, cults and other armed groups, not counting the military and policing groups posing as civilian militias. She was killed as part of the largely successful governmental crack down on the large protests. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Wow! That's terrible, the price of freedom is pretty high. I guess sometimes we take it for granted.


 
Yes we take it for granted. Over 200 years ago they didn't. Like a rich kid we have lived on what they built and slowly spent the fortune away with no appreciation of what it took to get that fortune!

Like a Kennedy kid, we live in this bubble and feel the world thinks like us and all we have to do is get everyone to like us and the world will become a Camelot. Just sit town and jawbone with those dictators, tyrants, and hard line Communist and why, they will see we are all one family.

Sometimes I think if we get a depression again, well maybe that is what we need to get our heads strait. I just hope we don't get a world war to go with it like last time.

Deaf


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Jul 1, 2009)

Definitive care or not- the most likely reason was complete or partial tear of major blood vessel in the thoracic cavity. Likely aorta. Within few seconds internal blood loss will bring forth decompensated shock, and seconds after that- death. Regardless of emergency/surgical skill level and equipment/supplies present, such injuries are non treatable...


----------



## BLACK LION (Jul 1, 2009)

I didnt know the details as I could not view the link... thanks for sharing that with me.  

The subclavian artery is a pretty nasty one too.  Things are over pretty quick regardless of emergency medical attention.


----------

